

Show HN: I couldn't hire map designers, so I made these procedural worlds - adrenochrome
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=615IRYG2nWg

======
smt88
Cool project. Unbearable background music. My speakers were pretty low and it
still hurt my ears (literally -- not complaining based on taste).

